# I've caught the dog bug!!!



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Having just got a 14 week old jack russell terrier called Willow, Im now going to be picking up a 7 month old staffy called Scooby on Sat! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I used to breed Bull terriers... (English and staffs)
It's worth noting that Bull terriers can have their moments with other dogs (people fine)
And they don't take prisoners.... I wouldn't leave them together.....


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

He has been with another small dog with no problems


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

But it's not an adult yet...... They can change......
I currently have 2 English..... They are both treated the same and were brought up together... Meg is lovely and a real softy.... Georgia is lovey and a real softy and will kill other dogs at the drop of a hat..... She also sometimes attacks meg for no reason..... But meg sometimes attacks georgia for no reason (but no other dogs)...
All dogs can be unpredictable.... And a little dog bred for hunting doesn't stand a chance against a dog bred for killing dogs....
You may be OK with your two, not everyone is the same... I'm just pointing out a worst case scenario....


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well now im having second thoughts


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Don't have second thoughts..... Just don't leave them together......
You are getting a dog and a bitch so a lot of the aggression won't be there....
But one of them will want to be dominant over the other....
You have to be Alpha male in the pack and keep them as subordinates by being more powerful....


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Is the russel a dog or a bitch?


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

a bitch


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

They will probably be ok then, my little whippet bitch puts the fear of god into my terrier and lurcher, she can confiscate their food and beds without even needing to get physical. Its normally the bitch which is the boss and I know how the dogs feel too:whistling2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

lol, ok that makes me feel a bit better!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a young Staffy and an older Jack Russell and they have been brought up together and spend alot of time together but I wouldn't leave them alone together for any length of time. They play quite rough and once or twice its got out of hand and they have started fighting. Nothing came of it because I was there to stop it but i wouldn't like to imagine what would happen if I wasn't there.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Andy you have 1 sexy staffy:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

The JR should be dominant for a couple of reasons. Firstly, she is a bitch. Botches are always dominant. In a pack it is the females who cal the shots. Secondly, she is older and thirdly it is her territory. You need to understand a little about pack heirachy to have a good relationship. Firstly I would castrate the dog if he isn't already done. This removes testosterone which can cause aggression over things which testosterone rules, like females. Like your female JR for example. An unneutered male might want to fight other dogs in defence of 'his' bitch.
Then you need to favour the dominant dog. i.e. stroke first, speak to first , feed first and give treats to first.The second dog will undertsand and feel secure in his role as subservient male. And most importantly, you have to be absolute alpha bitch, queen of their world, and god in their eyes.
They get no attention, cuddles, strokes, food, treats unless you initiate and invite them. So, if either of them comes and paws you or shoves a nose under a hand demanding attention, you act affronted, 'how dare they touch your royal highnesses body' and send them away.
It's simple, it works and you will have happy and reliable dogs who will know their place, accept your rules (i.e. no fighting) and will be secure.
I know plenty of nice well balanced bull terriers who live in homes with other pets happily and safely. Likewise I have known nice friendly easy going dogs killing another family pet like the old labrador I heard of last week who had lived with a cat and their mum for 10 years happily and last week attacking it and injuring it so badly before she managed to pull it away that it is unlikely to survive. Or the rough collie who killed and partially ate the lhasa apso she had lived with for 5 years in harmony.
Bull terrier were not bred to kill other dogs, they were bred to bait bulls. Only vile humans exploited their bravery and encouraged them to want to kill each other.
I would however take on board what others have mentioned and if you have to leave them shut up alone for any length of time put them in cages or in seperate rooms.
Most people know by now that I run a pack of dogs together, all sizes, both sexes, some neutered some not and all ages. When I leave the house, some go into a run, the little dogs go into one room and the big neutered boys all stay outside with the run of the land and the dog room.
The little ones are mostly related and can be left safely as all know their place and all are under the command of 'granny kate'. I would never leave them all loose together. They all know the rules when the 'boss' is about, but when I'm not about to enforce rules................


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've a male Staffy cross and a female Northern Inuit, Rio has the usual Staffy mentality and hates other dogs but only if he doesn't know them. 

I leave these 2 together all the time as its impossible for me not to leave them alone. They do fight occasionally but 9 times out of 10 its over food and Wils starts it so they're fed seperately, Rio knows to stay away from her when she's eating. The other 1% is if i'm eating, they're sniffing around and Wils decides that Rio has no right to get any scraps (not that any of them get any).


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I home pretty much all day so ill be able to moniter them


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I am sure you will be fine hunny, there is some good advice in fenwomans post Re: heiracy, we have 2 staffs and 2 jack russells, and it didn't work for us keeping them as a pack, we thought the oldest jack would stay the boss and keep the others in line but when my staffy boy got to 18 months he challenged Buster and they have not been together since.
I do think it was over "his bitch" who had not been with us THAT long maybe a few months and also food was involved.

But like others have said you have done good getting 1.1 and not 2.0 sometimes even 0.2 can be a mistake if you don't know how to deal with them in the above ways i.e. petting top dog first etc. some bitches are evil!!! as in human form :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't let some people switch your mind around. bully breeds are fine if they have a good start. I have some boston terriers, along with a pitbull, and they are completly fine together.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have taken all the advice on board but im now really warey!


----------



## JoshA (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree with morelia, Bull terriers are very unpredictable with other dogs, and they will do serious damage, if not fatal damage. So be on your toes with them, but apart from that you have invested in a lovely dog who will do anything for you.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No please stop putting her off. I know plenty of people with a Staff with another breed and they have no problems at all .Hey hun pm Emmaj she has a staff in her mixed pack . Perhaps invest in a cage and put one dog in it when alone.I have a cross Staff in my pack and as they are all spayed and castrated it all runs smoothly. A dog and bitch together should be fine.My friend breeds GSDs and I find its the bitches together that cause problems the males are fine. Enjoy your new pup and dont listen to much to gossip mongering


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

SW-morelia said:


> I used to breed Bull terriers... (English and staffs)
> It's worth noting that Bull terriers can have their moments with other dogs (people fine)
> And they don't take prisoners.... I wouldn't leave them together.....


mines our adults (male staffy and female jack russel) and iv seen them "fight" but it was all show and noise lol

EDIT ohbut the staffy has had his nuts removed so dunno if that helps lol one was stuck


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im so confused!! I was so excited and now I dnt know what to do?! My JRT puppy has a cage that she sleeps in at night :crazy: so confuzzled!!!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

SW-morelia said:


> But it's not an adult yet...... They can change......
> I currently have 2 English..... They are both treated the same and were brought up together... Meg is lovely and a real softy.... Georgia is lovey and a real softy and will kill other dogs at the drop of a hat..... She also sometimes attacks meg for no reason..... But meg sometimes attacks georgia for no reason (but no other dogs)...
> All dogs can be unpredictable.... And a little dog bred for hunting doesn't stand a chance against a dog bred for killing dogs....
> You may be OK with your two, not everyone is the same... I'm just pointing out a worst case scenario....


maybe you didnt bring them up with other dogs properly then .. i never had a dog that couldnt get a long with others didnt wana sound rude but had too be said


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

One of my neighbours breeds and shows staffs and they all get on great with other dogs its how you bring them up and how you introduce them to each other yes to start of you should make sure you don't leave them together but once there have been properly introduced they will be fine.

good luck at getting your new dog and make sure to post plenty of pics :no1:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

weelad said:


> maybe you didnt bring them up with other dogs properly then .. i never had a dog that couldnt get a long with others didnt wana sound rude but had too be said


I've had lots of Bulls.... English and Staffs.... All of them have been treated the same, all integrated properly. Most of them have been fine with other dogs, some have had their moments... Georgia on the other hand is a killer...
The reason is she loves me too much... She sees every other dog as a threat (Meg excluded).
Being a powerful agile dog, others don't stand a chance when they come up barking or growling or just surprising us.....I know this and deal with it by ALWAYS keeping the leash short and never taking her anywhere other dogs can run loose.... Muzzles are used when I have to go into public places....
Georgia is the only dog I've ever had like this.... Which goes to prove that you cannot predict how a dog will behave when an adult....
NB She was fine with other dogs and played with loads, as a puppy. She changed when she hit 2 1/2- 3 yrs old......
And IMO all I can do is give my experience of the breed over the last 30yrs. You can all listen, but ultimately the decision as to what to do is yours and yours alone.... Personally I wouldn't worry about having two dogs.... But there are rules that need to be followed... Just keep them apart when the top dog (you) is not around....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Can I just add that staffys make lovely family pets if owned by the right people , the same goes for all the bull breeds....... Morelia in your case it sounds like Georgia is top dog not you as she is acting in an Alpha role if she is a dog killer a less dominant dog wouldnt do that


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Can I just add that staffys were never bred to kill other dogs were did you get that rubbish from


I know they were first made for bull baiting.... Which became illegal in the early to mid 1800's.... Since then they have been used for dog fighting, which still goes on today.... Thats why I said it.....


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Can I just add that staffys make lovely family pets if owned by the right people , the same goes for all the bull breeds


I totally agree... You can't find a better family dog....
Unfortunately we are discussing them with other DOGS....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> I know they were first made for bull baiting.... Which became illegal in the early to mid 1800's.... Since then they have been used for dog fighting, which still goes on today.... Thats why I said it.....


but the breed isn't *bred* for fighting.. a few badly chosen words can start some right old ding dongs on here.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok still really confused! Am supposed to be getting Scooby but now im not so sure!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Only idiots use them for dog fighting. Even Pit bulls can be socialised enough to be good with other dogs


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> but the breed isn't *bred* for fighting.. a few badly chosen words can start some right old ding dongs on here.


 Your right...LOL
OK they were not bred for fighting.... Like a shot gun isn't meant for robbing banks... 
It's just they are real good at it...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Jayne2269 said:


> Ok still really confused! Am supposed to be getting Scooby but now im not so sure!


if you know the temperament of Scooby and if he / she (can't remember which) is good with other dogs then go for it. They're both young enough to grow up together with a low risk of any issues. Its not as though you're introducing a 7 month old staffy into the house where there's a 7 year old dog where they'll fight for top dog spot. You'll have 2 young ones where they'll be shown you're the pack leader straight from day one..

100's / 1000's of people have 2 dogs where one is a staffy and have no issues at all.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

We have a Jack Russell and a Bull terrier,and I would never leave them alone together,even though there has never been any aggression before I know full well that bull terriers can switch on other dogs suddenly and without an apparent reason.
In one of the books we have it says
"Bull terriers do not like to share their human counterparts and can meet other dogs with an aggressive attitude"
Our dogs play all day long,but when left alone they are always seperated just in case.Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Scooby is male, he has been around other dogs including a 6 week old puppy and there were no problems, he is great with kids


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

well mine our always together and are fine it just vairys on each dog i sopose but we have had plenty growing up and all have been fine so duno were this switching behaviours thing comes from :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Jayne2269 said:


> Scooby is male, he has been around other dogs including a 6 week old puppy and there were no problems, he is great with kids



I'm sure you'll be fine,just either cage or seperate by rooms when your not there.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

barrym said:


> We have a Jack Russell and a Bull terrier,and I would never leave them alone together,even though there has never been any aggression before I know full well that bull terriers can switch on other dogs suddenly and without an apparent reason.
> In one of the books we have it says
> "Bull terriers do not like to share their human counterparts and can meet other dogs with an aggressive attitude"
> Our dogs play all day long,but when left alone they are always seperated just in case.Better safe than sorry.


 Thats what I am trying to say as well...... Just be aware they are not cuddly little bunnies all the time..
After all Vets make enough as it is without setting up a pension fund for them...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

SW-morelia said:


> Your right...LOL
> OK they were not bred for fighting.... Like a shot gun isn't meant for robbing banks...
> It's just they are real good at it...


The breed originates from the old Bull And Terriers which were bred for bull baiting but the Staffordshire Bull Terriers, while having origins in bull baiting, were bred later specifically for dog fighting. Once bull baiting was banned dog fighting became the new past time and this is where the SBT became so popular amongst working class people in the Midlands. They were bred to be 'game' and fight other dogs during this period so technically I suppose they were bred as fighting dogs.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Jayne2269 said:


> I have taken all the advice on board but im now really warey!


As long as your sensible and dont just throw them together they should be ok. Just remember that the older dog can learn bad habits from the puppy too!


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:
The Staffordshire Bull Terrier first came into existence in or around the seventeenth century. As bull baiting declined in popularity and dog fighting enjoyed a surge of interest, it became necessary to develop a dog which possessed a longer and more punishing head than the Bulldog and also to combine strength and agility. It is therefore believed that the Staffordshire Bull Terrier was derived from the fighting Bulldog of the day with some terrier blood introduced. This cross produced what was known as the Bull and Terrier or Pit Dog. These dogs were renowned for their courage and tenacity and despite their ferocity in the pit were excellent companions and good with children. 



Along with the Bull Terrier, the Staff was actually bred to fight dogs originally not bait bulls, that was the Bulldog. 
The Bull Terrier bred by James Hinks was used to fight dogs and kill rats in the pit to provide 'entertainment' for the menfolk of the day.

I have owned Bull Terriers for 20 years and have 3 at the moment. 

I have never owned Staffs so can not comment on them.
I would advise not leaving 2 young dogs together when you are out anyway as they will get into all sorts of mischief!
Dont worry, you just need to be sensible and aware that problems can arise.
Do some homework if possible, reading and talking to people who know Staffs.
They may well be able to put your mind at rest.


Bull breeds in general are not the same as other breeds as they do have a prepensity for dominance, so are not the easiest dogs to have around at times. But you could say the same for many guarding breeds etc so if you do your research you should be ok.


Good luck

Lorraine

PS just to say, the Bull Terrier is the correct name for the breed some people call 'English' Bull Terrier. Sorry, I do have a thing about them being called by their proper name :blush:.

Here is a pic of 3 of my dogs, a male Bully nearly 9 years and entire, female Bully 4 years and a collie cross female age unknown as was a stray but guess at about 5 to 6 years, all live happily together but with certain rules, the collie is the boss of the Bullies by the way!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a staffy who is perfect with other dogs apart from the fact that as she was bullied by a staffy in her previous home she is wary of new dogs until she knows they are not a threat, then she gets on fine, we recently purchased a new puppy and they have been getting on like a house on fire so its down to the dogs personality and whether they have been brought up with other dogs. on the other hand, my friend had a pair of Bull terriers that were brought together, brother and sister from the same litter, they lived peacefully for years then one day a fight ensued and the bitch killed the dog. ANY dog will turn given the right circumstances Ive seen people mauled by yorkshire terriers, even shih tsu's Ive personally been attacked by various dogs when I worked as a handler, NO dog should be left alone with anything if there is a chance of anything happening, be it animal, human or even your slippers.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

> the Bull Terrier is the correct name for the breed some people call 'English' Bull Terrier. Sorry, I do have a thing about them being called by their proper name :blush:.


Amen to that!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i dont think it matters what breed of dog u have, i personally wudnt leave any dog alone together when i am not there my mum has 21 dogs when she goes out she has to separte each one, in to their own cage luckly she has a 5 bedroom detached house so has plenty of room to do so.

also my gran had 2 chuachaus (spelt wrong never mind lol u know what i mean) they lived there whole lifes together, which was about 8 years, one day my gran went out 4 1hour came back n had to have them both PTS as they had ripped chuncks of flesh from each other, and could no way recover there was blood ever where. which was heart breaking for my gran.

so its not just the bull breeds its all breeds at the end of the day they are only animals n play fighting can always get out of hand. we dont even leave our dogs together at night.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Just as an aside, you will find that everyone has a differing opinion and their own experiences which makes it hard for people wanting advice.

As you can see in the pic I run my Bull Terriers off lead and always have, I have them out off lead at 8 weeks old. You will find that loads of people would advise never to let Bull Terriers off the lead, that it is asking for trouble, not in my experience, so sometimes you have to make your own decision based on sensible advice and your own judgement thrown in too.

Lorraine


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok well im picking Scooby up in the morning, ive taken all advice on board, hopefully everything will work out fine


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Jayne2269 said:


> Ok well im picking Scooby up in the morning, ive taken all advice on board, hopefully everything will work out fine


I am sure you will be fine but more importantly remember to post some pictures of your new puppy!:2thumb:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

We have a 8month old american bulldog bitch and a 12month old jack russel bitch.

They are both together all day while we are at work and they get along fine,although when they were younger they got into everything.

I think it all depends on the way you introduce the two dogs to one and other,also what you have to make sure of is that they both know who is boss 'you'.

Are two have a play but it is never anything serious.

John


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> We have a 8month old american bulldog bitch and a 12month old jack russel bitch.
> 
> They are both together all day while we are at work and they get along fine,although when they were younger they got into everything.
> 
> ...


 In theory yes as long as pack leader is home there will be harmony. However, 2 bitches is a recipe for disaster. While you are out all day at work, the pack leader is no longer there so the rules change. On a personal level I have come home from work to find a bitch dead in the run, killed by the next dominant bitch who took over while I wasn't there. Since then, I have never allowed too many bitches and never when the size difference is great, to run together. It takes a split second. All dogs act on instinct and all will forget the rules if the pack leader isn't there to enforce them especially as they are bored and alone all day long and all night too.
I learned a hard lesson that day as I cried over the body of a lovely cocker bitch. Dogs aren't reasonable or civilised, they are animals.
You are taking a massive risk. Just wait until that AB hits puberty and gets hormonal. Poor JR cos she won't stand a chance.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok well I listened to all advice given and decided against the staffy, I really didnt feel comfortable sooooooo I told the lady who was selling him and she mentioned that she had a friend selling a 5 month old male JRT so we thought we would go and have a look, and here he is with us now!! Him and willow are getting on like a house on fire! Found out he is travel sick tho as he vomited all on my lap!!
Thanks for all the advice, it helped me realise I wasnt ready for a staffy! Have re named the new boy Archie as we didnt like JD and he seems to respond better to it anyway!
Thanks again everyone!:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> Ok well I listened to all advice given and decided against the staffy, I really didnt feel comfortable sooooooo I told the lady who was selling him and she mentioned that she had a friend selling a 5 month old male JRT so we thought we would go and have a look, and here he is with us now!! Him and willow are getting on like a house on fire! Found out he is travel sick tho as he vomited all on my lap!!
> Thanks for all the advice, it helped me realise I wasnt ready for a staffy! Have re named the new boy Archie as we didnt like JD and he seems to respond better to it anyway!
> Thanks again everyone!:2thumb:


 Shame for the staffy. Shame for all staffies really as there are just too many of them in rescue. However, you know your own confidence and if you weren't confident, you made the right choice. Archie is a nice name.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> In theory yes as long as pack leader is home there will be harmony. However, 2 bitches is a recipe for disaster. While you are out all day at work, the pack leader is no longer there so the rules change. On a personal level I have come home from work to find a bitch dead in the run, killed by the next dominant bitch who took over while I wasn't there. Since then, I have never allowed too many bitches and never when the size difference is great, to run together. It takes a split second. All dogs act on instinct and all will forget the rules if the pack leader isn't there to enforce them especially as they are bored and alone all day long and all night too.
> I learned a hard lesson that day as I cried over the body of a lovely cocker bitch. Dogs aren't reasonable or civilised, they are animals.
> You are taking a massive risk. Just wait until that AB hits puberty and gets hormonal. Poor JR cos she won't stand a chance.


I have kept dogs all my life with them being different sizes and breeds together with no problems.

I have kept german shepards with westies and so on with no problems what so ever.

Thank you for your concern.

John


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> I have kept dogs all my life with them being different sizes and breeds together with no problems.
> 
> I have kept german shepards with westies and so on with no problems what so ever.
> 
> ...


 <shrug> I have kept, bred and showed dogs for the last 30 years, all different sized ones from Giant schnauzers to cockers and everything in between. Until that one day where the giant schnauzer killed the cocker, I too had never had a problem with one dog killing another when I wasn't there to supervise. I learned a bleddy hard lesson. Please don't be blase about it or assume that for some reason, your dogs are different or it won't happen with your dogs because it can. To dismiss the idea out of hand doesn't make sense. I hope to god it never happens to you, but imagine how you will feel if it did. Sad, sure, but also massive guilt because you were told it might happen, told by someone with a lot of experience, that it happened to her and you ignored the warning, thinking that somehow, your dogs are different to all others.
Just be aware is all. Both breeds you have now are not docile easy going breeds if they get fired up.
A case in point is one of my friends who called the other night. She has 3 dogs, a Gordon setter, which spent the first 6 months of his life with me here learnbing to be a pack member. An elderly golden retriever and a working bred cocker. All neutered boys. The Gordon setter is top dog and all dogs sleep, eat, play and get one well with each other. However, she phoned me a few nights ago in tears. The setter and the cocker had had a fight, out of the blue, nothing leading up to it, no idea why or how it started. 
Luckily, no major wounds. They are boys after all and boys fight like boys generally, loads of noise, wild punches, little damage and after they calm down , will stillbe mates. Bitches on the other hand...you get a bitch fight and there is little noise and all of a sudden, one will want to kill the other and you cannot ever have them alone together again as they bear a grudge.

When you keep numbers of dogs together, there will come a time where for whatever reason, or no reason, a fight will break out. A fight between 2 castrated fit dogs was stopped immediately and some pack leader reinforcing put in place ,a fight breaking out at some point during the day where there is no pack leader to stop it immediately, between an American bulldog and a small jack russell can only have one outcome. If I am concerned, I honestly think you need to be.But they are your dogs at the end of the day not mine.It's up to you what risks you are happy to take. <shrug>


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> <shrug> I have kept, bred and showed dogs for the last 30 years, all different sized ones from Giant schnauzers to cockers and everything in between. Until that one day where the giant schnauzer killed the cocker, I too had never had a problem with one dog killing another when I wasn't there to supervise. I learned a bleddy hard lesson. Please don't be blase about it or assume that for some reason, your dogs are different or it won't happen with your dogs because it can. To dismiss the idea out of hand doesn't make sense. I hope to god it never happens to you, but imagine how you will feel if it did. Sad, sure, but also massive guilt because you were told it might happen, told by someone with a lot of experience, that it happened to her and you ignored the warning, thinking that somehow, your dogs are different to all others.
> Just be aware is all. Both breeds you have now are not docile easy going breeds if they get fired up.
> A case in point is one of my friends who called the other night. She has 3 dogs, a Gordon setter, which spent the first 6 months of his life with me here learnbing to be a pack member. An elderly golden retriever and a working bred cocker. All neutered boys. The Gordon setter is top dog and all dogs sleep, eat, play and get one well with each other. However, she phoned me a few nights ago in tears. The setter and the cocker had had a fight, out of the blue, nothing leading up to it, no idea why or how it started.
> Luckily, no major wounds. They are boys after all and boys fight like boys generally, loads of noise, wild punches, little damage and after they calm down , will stillbe mates. Bitches on the other hand...you get a bitch fight and there is little noise and all of a sudden, one will want to kill the other and you cannot ever have them alone together again as they bear a grudge.
> ...


I was not dismissing what you have said,and your advice is appreciated and taken on board as with any advice i receive..

As i say i have never had a problem with keeping my dogs together and yes there is a chance that what happened to you may happen to me,but how many people keep more than one dog and keep them together?

This could happen to anyone who keeps dogs together regardless of the breeds and size difference.

I was not blaze about what you said, as i said thank you for your concern. I was not meaning anything by it.

John


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Friends? <offers hand>
I'd just hate someone to go through what I went through as I cradled 'Beansie's' limp body in my arms with her throat all torn out.
Discivered red silky fir in Asher the giant schnauzers teeth and took her to be PTS the next day. I won't keep a murderer. So I lost 2 dogs I loved. Those were dark dark days. Hence me splitting the pack when I go out for a few hours now.All little dogs (all related) under the control of 'Grannie Kate' who makes them mind their manners. 3 neutered boys together who are all great chums, they have the whole of the yard and dog room. And the cavaliers, all in the run.
I'm just too afraid to leave them all together. My little chihuahua stud dog, or the bad tempered teeny yorkie wouldn't stand a chance if they got up Chalky or Ursa's nose one day.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Would like to add that the staffy has now found a lovely home too!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I totally agree 2 bitches are horrendous and spiteful if they fall out and they definately hold grudges. I have an assortment of dogs and bitches but they are never left alone.I know of someone with a pack of Longhaired Dacshunds (sp) and the top 2 bitches fell out.1 was dead and the others injurys so bad it had to be put to sleep. My friend had 2 GSD bitches that were never left together but she took 4 dogs in the field(2 bitches) they fell out over a ball, it took 1 hour to alert anyones attention as she and I wrestled these 2 to try and part them (which we couldnt do without help)and to keep the 2 males away as they were trying to join in.We will NEVER forget that day nor the injurys but this was a grudge that had built up between the 2 of them. My friend is very dominant with her pack of 13 GSD and they are rotated during the day but all bow down to her until that day when they wouldnt listen due to the issues they had with each other. She rehomed 1 and kept the other and peace has reigned since.Mephitis Please be careful with your dogs as 2 bitches together can never be trusted 100%


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree 2 bitches are horrendous and spiteful if they fall out and they definately hold grudges. I have an assortment of dogs and bitches but they are never left alone.I know of someone with a pack of Longhaired Dacshunds (sp) and the top 2 bitches fell out.1 was dead and the others injurys so bad it had to be put to sleep. My friend had 2 GSD bitches that were never left together but she took 4 dogs in the field(2 bitches) they fell out over a ball, it took 1 hour to alert anyones attention as she and I wrestled these 2 to try and part them (which we couldnt do without help)and to keep the 2 males away as they were trying to join in.We will NEVER forget that day nor the injurys but this was a grudge that had built up between the 2 of them. My friend is very dominant with her pack of 13 GSD and they are rotated during the day but all bow down to her until that day when they wouldnt listen due to the issues they had with each other. She rehomed 1 and kept the other and peace has reigned since.Mephitis Please be careful with your dogs as 2 bitches together can never be trusted 100%


Would two bitches that have been spayed still be hormonal?

John


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No, but still can be spiteful. I wouldnt ever trust 2 bitches together but thats me who has had personal experience of bitch fights with my friends dogs.Also once my GSD was playing with my X Staffie(both bitches) in the times when they all wore collars.My GSD got her tooth caught in Sadies collar and they both went into panic mode then started to fight it was not nice at all. I too used to believe that 2 bitches could be forever friends now Im not so sure.Just my opinion anyway:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> No, but still can be spiteful. I wouldnt ever trust 2 bitches together but thats me who has had personal experience of bitch fights with my friends dogs.Also once my GSD was playing with my X Staffie(both bitches) in the times when they all wore collars.My GSD got her tooth caught in Sadies collar and they both went into panic mode then started to fight it was not nice at all. I too used to believe that 2 bitches could be forever friends now Im not so sure.Just my opinion anyway:whistling2:


 This is one reason I never have collars on any of my dogs unless I'm taking them out for a gallop or through town or whatever. I too have known a situation as you describe which ended up with a dog having its bottom jaw broken in the ensuing struggle.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> Would two bitches that have been spayed still be hormonal?
> 
> John


 No not hormonal and possibly less likely to fight because of hormones, but still able to fight, and, with them being bitches, it will be a vicious fight. Add the size discrepancy and only one dog will be alive.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> No not hormonal and possibly less likely to fight because of hormones, but still able to fight, and, with them being bitches, it will be a vicious fight. Add the size discrepancy and only one dog will be alive.


I am glad you have warned me about this as i have never heard of this,i will be keeping a close eye on them.

John


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

they will be fine togethre if there intreduced together fine i know people who have 3 staffs and a westie and jack russels so just introduce them


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> But it's not an adult yet...... They can change......
> I currently have 2 English..... They are both treated the same and were brought up together... Meg is lovely and a real softy.... Georgia is lovey and a real softy and will kill other dogs at the drop of a hat..... She also sometimes attacks meg for no reason..... But meg sometimes attacks georgia for no reason (but no other dogs)...
> All dogs can be unpredictable.... And a little dog bred for hunting doesn't stand a chance against a dog bred for killing dogs....
> You may be OK with your two, not everyone is the same... I'm just pointing out a worst case scenario....


ive got to agree my now 16 month old staff is fine with people and from about 12 weeks lived with our flat mates dog fine untill he turned around a year and started to mature and he got nasty with it, he was never encouraged and has always been 100% with people but at the end of the day thats what they were bred to do and you cant change the genetics, having said that they may be fine are they both male? or are they male female?


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive already posted that I didnt get the staffy in the end, i got another JRT instead


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So Jayne were are the photos of new dog :whistling2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> Ive already posted that I didnt get the staffy in the end, i got another JRT instead


Hows the new one settling in  are they getting on well? 
I Demand Piccys!!! :flrt:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

We have just moved and I cant find the camera charger! He has settled in fine, no problems at all!
Loves going for walks, tried him and Willow off the lead today and they were absolutely fine, came back when called!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

avfc19 said:


> they will be fine togethre if there intreduced together fine i know people who have 3 staffs and a westie and jack russels so just introduce them


They have grown up together,since the JRT was 4months and the AM a pup.

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> This is one reason I never have collars on any of my dogs unless I'm taking them out for a gallop or through town or whatever. I too have known a situation as you describe which ended up with a dog having its bottom jaw broken in the ensuing struggle.


 
sorry jayne i know you already got the JRT 


Just wanted to add this fenny a similar thing happened to someone off another forum i used to venture on 

they used to keep collars on their mals until one day they were playing as usually then they both started screaming the owner went flying into the garden to disscover one had its jaw locked in the others collar, the one with the jaw caught had a broken jaw and rips around the mouth and the other she had to give mouth to mouth to revive because she had been strangled in the struggle 

so thats one reason i dont keep collars on all my dogs unless out walking not to mention..............they are harder to pinch are big dogs if they dont have a collar on to lead them away specially with my huskies even if they have a collar on you cant usually tell : victory:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Jayne2269 said:


> We have just moved and I cant find the camera charger! He has settled in fine, no problems at all!
> Loves going for walks, tried him and Willow off the lead today and they were absolutely fine, came back when called!


Awww thats great news!!!  were looking forward to our first walkies with lexi, she had her second set of puppy jabs last wednesday so can go out this weekend!! :flrt:Ill watch the thread for when you put piccys up of your two :flrt:


----------

